# 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Hallo,
ein Bekannter von mir hat ein Problem mit seinem CPU Kühler.
Es handelt sich dabei um die Standartvariante in einem Medion verbauten Rechner von 2003.
Heißt: Gekühlt wird ein P4 mit 3,06 Ghz und HT.
Dazu ist ein relativ großer Kühlkörper verbaut und darauf ein 80mm Lüfter. Wechsel geht ohne Probleme.
Das Problem besteht allerdings darin das das Board so alt ist das es nur einen Fan Anschluss hat, den für den CPU, mit einem 3 Pin Stecker.
Ich weiß nicht inwiefern diese 3 Pins den Lüfter überhaupt regeln, afaik dreht der Lüfter zu Rechnerstart aber strärker auf, d.h. irgendein Mechanismus wird dahinter stecken.

Knapp:
Ich suche jetzt einen leisen 80mm Lüfter, mit guter Leistung. Am besten sollte das Teil auf Amazon zu finden sein da ichs gleich mitbestellen könnte - der Preisunterschied ist mir klar aber darauf kommts nicht an.

Kann jemand also einen leisen 80mm Lüfter mit guter Leistung empfehlen? Ich wäre sehr dankbar. Sonst wirds nämlich einer, der mmn gut ist.

Gesucht:
Lüfter:
80mm, leise, 3 pin, gute Leistung.


----------



## joel3214 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Wenn der Kühlkörper groß ist passt da nicht ein 120er drauf?
3pin Stecker sind  Standard und es wird auch geregelt


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Passt nur ein 80er drauf.


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Den kleinen Noisi Multiframe. Der ist sehr leise und muss dadurch nicht mal geregelt werden


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

gute leistung ist sehr relativ, könntest du das etwas genauer spezifizieren? 
zB was für einen Luftdurchsatzt du dir vorstellst?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Ich werde jetzt wohl zu diesem greifen:
BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

schaut gut aus, mit beQuiet macht man wenig falsch


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Mh, wird wohl doch nichts.
Ist erst Versanfertig in 2-4 Wochen, das ist zu lange.

Wie wäre es denn mit diesem?
Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan X1R Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Hier nochmal ein paar die zur Wahl stehen:
Enermax T.B.Apollish Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Enermax UCCL8 Cluster Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Enermax Gehäuselüfter 80 mm, regelbar: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Enermax UCEV8 Gehäuselüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Welchen davon soll ich nehmen? :X


----------



## <BaSh> (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Der Noiseblocker ist bei Aquatuning verfügbar... 
>>>Link<<<


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Wird wohl dieser:
Enermax T.B.Apollish Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Danke an alle Comments.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Also mit den Enermax kann man nix falsch machen hab nen T.B Silencer auf nen Northbridge Kühler verschraubt (ASUS p5ne-Sli) und mit nem kleinen Vorwiderstand ist er auch sehr leise


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Wo bekomm ich so nen Vorwiederstand her?


----------



## watercooled (22. Juni 2011)

Vom großen C oder im Elektroladen nebenan 

Ich bin ja immernoch für den Noisi


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Naja das Ding ist jetzt aber schon bestellt.
Und der Noisi war mir dann doch zu teuer, insofern ich den richtigen rausgesucht hab 

Kann mir mal jemand genau zeigen was ichd a für nen Wiederstand verbasteln muss? Bin da nicht so in der Materie..sorry


----------



## razzor1984 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

3 Optione hast mal zu Auswahl:

Die Feineren Varianten weil die es über den Strom Regeln - es ensteht kein verlust ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...d-fuer-gehaeuseluefter-12vadapterumbausg5.jpg

oder --> Lüfter drosseln*-*Lüfter von 12V auf 7V oder 5V drosseln*-*PC-Erfahrung.de

Meine Variante: 

Nen Wiederstand (Würd mal so 30, 60 Ohm) bei Reichel kaufen dann glei nen Schrumpfschlauch. Der Widerstand in der Mitte einlöten und mit den Schrumpfschlauch isolieren. Thats it 
Kommt halt drauf an wie stark du es gereglt haben möchtest weil mit 30 Ohm sind ma bei ner sehr sanften regelung ^^

Edit: Wenn du nicht Löten willst dann greif zu den oberen - Funken auch gut und alles quasi verlustfrei


----------



## merkurmb (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

dumme Idee auch wenn es zu spät ist 
*Lüfteradapter/Fan Adapter von 80x80mm auf 120x120mm*


----------



## Keygen (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Nimm einen 80 zu 92 oder 120 mm adapter, kauf dir ein lüfter dazu welches leise ist und gut pustet (slipstream) und dein kumpel wird die lieben <3


verdammt mein vorposter, sei verflucht!


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Der Adapter stellt aufgrund der Montage keine Option dar.


----------



## X Broster (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Wie wärs mit solchem?

Lüfter FAN ADAPTER Kabel Konverter 12V auf 5V intern | eBay


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Ich schau mir jetzt erstmal an wie der bestellte läuft sobald er da ist.


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

hat dein kumpel nicht so einen kühler? wenn ja geht ein 80 auf 120 definitiv!


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

ne ist ein größerer Kühlblock:
http://content.hwigroup.net/images/old/reviews/000377-04.jpg

Und der Kühler ist so befestigt das 4 Plastiknoppen in die Löcher des Kühlers fahren und der Kühler durch 3 oder 4 Plastikhaken eingeklippst wird.


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Der T.B. Apollish ist heute angekommen.
Noch nicht beim Kumpel eingebaut aber ich hab ihn mal ausprobiert.
Macht nen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Keygen (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

ja genau das habe ich vorgestern bei meinem kollegen gesehen^^ er wollte PC aufrüsten und ich hab ihm geholfen 

der lüfter ist an einem Duct befestigt, entferne den und bau stattdessen ein adapter rein, dann passt der 120er


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Der 80er wirds auch tun.


----------



## Keygen (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

aber lauter, weniger auswahl, weniger luftdurchsatz und und und. wenn du einen starken und leisen lüfter willst solltest du einschlafen und davon träumen. ich hab scho einige 80mm in meiner sammlung bzw. hatte einige gehabt, aber wirklich keiner war leise und hatte anständige durchsatzwerte


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 80mm Lüfter gesucht, leise, hohe Leistung - Erklärung im Thread*

Habe doch jetzt schon einen.
Der ist sogar schon eingebaut und ist leise, bei benötigter Leistung.

Außerdem wüsste ich trotzdem nicht wie darauf nen fanduct passen soll.
Bitte link dazu.


----------

